# Dividing a layout into booster districts



## luggw1 (Jun 26, 2012)

So, I'm starting a 22' x 14' layout where the track basically circles the room three times at different elevations. The yard is on one side of the room - the main line passes through the yard and there is also a run around that bypasses the yard. There is one passing siding behind the yard and one on the other side of the room, both long enough to hold a complete train.

From an operational perspective, I will be the primary operator with the possibility of one of my sons occasionally operating with me. I live in the sticks and don't really know anybody that would come out a run with me so it is unlikely that I would entertain regular operating sessions where trains would be made up, dispatched and operated by different people. Also, mine is primarily a steam operation where I will only occasionally double head. My diesel collection is limited to a set of Es with two units powered and a ABB set of Baldwins where two units are powered.

I have read that for larger layouts it is wise to break them up into multiple booster districts, apparently to provide more power across the layout for consisted sets of power and to provide isolation from shorts. I've also read articles that say just the opposite.

So, what should I believe - slice it into districts or power it with one and handle short isolation with sub-buses? By the way I'm using a Digitrax Empire Builder with a DB-150 booster.

Sorry it's so long. Thanks for the help.

Bill Lugg


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You already have more than enough power to run the limited fleet you have so boosters aren't necessary.However,it is recommended to split a layout into districts so that an occasional short doesn't shut the whole layout down and make it easy to pinpoint the problem.A digitrax PM-42 is exactly what you need.It can control four independent districts as either short protected or reverser sections to suit your needs.Then,I'm not saying that boosters aren't a good thing...they're simply more expensive and you can do without.

Since you already have a DB150,you might as well use it then have a PM42 split the power from both your command station and booster into two individual districts each.Each sections not only power different districts,it can be fed power from four different souces if you want to.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea you have more than enough power to run what you have and the way you run it. Best bet break it into 2 section and you'll be golden.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## luggw1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Brakeman Jake said:


> You already have more than enough power to run the limited fleet you have so boosters aren't necessary.However,it is recommended to split a layout into districts so that an occasional short doesn't shut the whole layout down and make it easy to pinpoint the problem.A digitrax PM-42 is exactly what you need.It can control four independent districts as either short protected or reverser sections to suit your needs.Then,I'm not saying that boosters aren't a good thing...they're simply more expensive and you can do without.
> 
> Since you already have a DB150,you might as well use it then have a PM42 split the power from both your command station and booster into two individual districts each.Each sections not only power different districts,it can be fed power from four different souces if you want to.


This helps a bit, but also confuses me a bit. You say to "...use it then have a PM42 split the power from both your command station and booster..." The problem is that all I have is a DB-150 (can you tell I'm still really green with DCC). As it stands I plug the DT!00 throttle into the booster...

OK, I looked at the Digitrax web site and it says that the Command Station and booster are combined into one chassis. But, from looking at the PM42 instructions it looks like that doesn't cause a problem, I just wire the booster to the four district inputs and run the track side wires to the four districts.

Does that sound like I'm on the right track (no pun intended).

Thanks for the help.
Bill Lugg


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds like your on the right track.
A PM42 will take your DB150 and make it into 4 separate power districts.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion.When you said you had a DB150 booster (instead of command station),I assumed you already had a DCS100 (or 200) as command station,meaning that you had two power supplying units.The PM42 can supply to four districts independently but can be fed power from four different supplies as well.It's like four individual breakers (or reversers) attached together in a same module.

I forgot that Digitrax does sell kits where a DB150 is used as a command station,to me a DB150 is a booster.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

luggw1 said:


> Sorry it's so long. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Bill Lugg


No apologies for length are needed Bill.....in fact, the detail is very much appreciated :thumbsup: . Its soooo difficult to render an opinion for someone when we get a one or two line description of the issue/problem or config.

My Digitrax set started with the Empire builder/DB150. It has served me well. The only reason I changed to a 200 was that I wanted to be able to have read-back of my decoders (the DB150 won't do that), and I felt like I may want the 8amp capacity in the future. 

Good luck with your config and thanks for the up-front detail!

Jim


----------

